# Review Book



## chess5329 (Oct 23, 2011)

I just got my PE quick reference book yesterday, is full of formulas per each module and very well organized....I'm planning to use it as my last review book and use it as my first reference for the test........Does anybody plan to use it or have used in previous PE tests that can provide any feedback?

For me looks like a must have!

Thanks for your comments and good luck to everybody!!!!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 23, 2011)

You're brave relying so heavily on a book you got less than a week before the exam. If it were me, I'd probably let it go and use on the exam the books I have been using during my studies. Good luck.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice ptatohed, but don't get me wrong I did my work for the last 2 1/2 months and I think I have a good back up with my other references. I hope I covered enough topics to nail the test. I said to use it as my first reference for something quick, but also counting with other references. This book is a compilation from the CERM; full with formulas in a condense way chapter by chapter and well organized.

Maybe because of my previous work that I did with the CERM, and the work of extracting the formulas that I believe were the more relevant is the reason I found it this way, for sure I can tell you after the test how was the result.

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 24, 2011)

I see what you mean chess. It sounds like you know what you are doing. And because it's a companion to the CERM, it not a totally totally new book to you. And, like you said, you'll still have your other books. Best of luck to you.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anybody else planning to use this quick reference book?


----------

